# Rental in Cairo?



## saramarie (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a room or 2 or an entire flat to rent in Cairo from 7/23- 8/12 (approx.)
If you have a spare room and want a little extra cash (well, guineas) or know of anything, your help would be much appreciated.
I'm a responsible 29 year old woman, and just need a homebase in Cairo while my family comes out and visits.

Feel free to email me directly at: alfalfastanley at yahoo dot com


----------

